# James Loriega: Paladin Press Author of the Month February 2005



## Cruentus (Aug 10, 2005)

In spirit of the Modern Knives E-zine review I just posted, I found this over on the palidin press website. 

James Loriega is a Modern Day proponent of an old Gypsie style of Spanish Knife fighting as found in the book "Manual of the Baratareo: the art of handling the Navaja, the Knife, and the Scissors of the Gypsies."

A good read for anyone interested in learning a bit more about this:

http://www.paladin-press.com/authormo_0205.aspx


----------



## Christopher Umbs (Aug 11, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> In spirit of the Modern Knives E-zine review I just posted, I found this over on the palidin press website.
> 
> James Loriega is a Modern Day proponent of an old Gypsie style of Spanish Knife fighting as found in the book "Manual of the Baratareo: the art of handling the Navaja, the Knife, and the Scissors of the Gypsies."
> 
> ...


James is a first rate teacher and I can't wait to work with him again this weekend (seminar in NJ).  While tournament victory is no certain indication of real skill, he was able to turn me into a winner after just a few lessons so his style certainly holds up against others.

Chris


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 13, 2005)

*Mod. Note. 
Please, keep the conversation on topic..

Conversations about Mr. Loriega's Ninjutsu background is not the topic of this thread.

-Paul Janulis-
-MT Moderator-*


----------

